# Guitar body blank



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking to do a tele project or something along those lines I know of splat king in Quebec but have no response to email yet. Anyone else recommended unfinished body blanks in Canada? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There are these guys out of Calgary.

http://stores.ebay.ca/ToneBomb?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

Are you looking for a spalted top?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If your profile had a more explicit address you might get a few more responses but here's a Canadian supplier:

http://exotic-woods.com


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Hinton is in Alberta. About 3 hours west of Edmonton. 

CHTele, These guys are really good if all you want is a blank or a spalted top. Vancouver area.

https://woodtoworks-com.3dcartstores.com/Solid-Body-blanks-Billets_c_56.html


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent you a pm

Nathan


----------



## CHTele_1970 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Currently shelving the idea due to finances. But Wil check out the links for future consideration. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

How about doing a Bo Diddly?
A 2 x 12 should be easy to source.


----------



## Araz (Nov 12, 2015)

PM sent.

Araz


----------



## Henriks (Dec 9, 2013)

Message sent.

Shameless plug of CNC services


----------

